# best lake/river for bowfishing??



## booboo7353 (Mar 12, 2010)

Well i am new to this just got my boat setup for it. So in yalls opinion where is the best spot for gar or carp or both. I am probably gonna go to lake juliette first because its about 35 minutes from my house. But lake jackson is about 5 how good is jackson?


----------



## Ken Scurry (Mar 18, 2010)

I  cut my teeth bow fishing on the Jackson Lake Dam Wall when I was 8 -12 years old went back with a boat at the base of the dam in my 20's and still stuck lots of Gar.  Had not been back since.  We always used a Bear 40lb with a Zebco 303 electrical tapped to the limb.  Always remember the slick rocks just down river and always wore tennis shoes.  We also would get covered in Leaches in the Green slim.  I can still smell the slim and the nasty gar as if I was there right now.


----------

